# Monograms



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2016)

These things must be a hot commodity right now. I posted one I made for a friend last night, and have 9 more to get finished this week. Thanks pinterest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice work ! Is the stand included ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice work ! Is the stand included ?


For the right price

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool! That's gonna take a big box if your mailing them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! That's gonna take a big box if your mailing them...


Yeah I'd say so. I haven't even looked in to that but everyone ordering them is local so far


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool. What's it made out of... plywood? Hard to tell. Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Cool. What's it made out of... plywood? Hard to tell. Chuck


MDF

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

